# What a Day!!



## VoodooMajik (May 2, 2012)

Hey All!

So yesterday the hotel I work for caught on fire. It created enough smoke that it made it rain. From town all I could see was a big black cloud of Doom! It burned for 6 hours. Our fire brigade as well as the one from town did a fantastic job keeping things under control. We only have one outlet that had to be relocated. No one was Injured and it's business as usually. We checked our quests in through our golf club house while the main hotel was on fire, We moved our entire kitchen crew into the golf clubhouse kitchen and pulled through. Later that evening our security team beat up a staff members for no reason! They are being investigated by RCMP and our security team is not allowed to speak with any member of our staff. What insanity. I though my job was going to burn down! Luckily the hotel burnt down once and was rebuilt to withstand a large fire. Our infrastructure is just so old here.


----------



## Deckhand (May 2, 2012)

What a day is right. Glad it seems to be working itself out.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 2, 2012)

Wow! The idea of checking in guests while the building on fire is brilliantly human insanity.


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 2, 2012)

Well we check them in through the building we use as a gathering point during fire evacs and stuff. It's out by the golf course and we fed them out of there. just madness.


----------



## Andrew H (May 2, 2012)

Wow! At least you have a knife on the way.


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 2, 2012)

I know  I'm excited. Got a 270mm Yoshi comin 2. I bought one of the universal 240 saya's for the fowler.


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 2, 2012)

I tell you though! Am I ever glad my knives come home with me!!


----------



## don (May 2, 2012)

Crazy day indeed. Glad you're alright.


----------

